# Dog attacked dove in my garden



## hopedove (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi guys,

my dog attacked a dove and I would like to help him recover. Your site has been most helpful thus far! 
The attack was on Tuesday 11 June (48 hours ago) we're prob all in different time zones as I am in South Africa.
After the accident (blood and feathers everywhere) I didn't know what to do with the bird, he was bleeding from his right wing and had a big wound under his belly. I thought maybe he wouldn't make it, so I just covered him with a small towel and put him in a shoebox with newspaper. 
Later that day I went to check on him and he seemed quite chipper! I took him out (I have a private little garden with flower beds in an open air en-suite bathroom ie no predators) and his wings were missing some feathers it was hanging uselessly at his side. He's also missing quite a few tail feathers. I gave him some water through a syringe and poured hibiscrub (antiseptic for my dog when he had an open wound) over the wounds and left him for the night. 
In the morning he was perky (I couldn't believe how brave and full of life the little guys was) so I really thought I owed it to him to do everything I could to help him! Upon closer inspection I could see a bone sticking out...I think it's the ulna/radius at the humerus joint. I applied antiseptic cream (Bactrazine) and then I bandaged the wing level to the other around his body. 
Today he's still doing well with no sign of infection on the open wounds. 
I cleaned and bandaged the wing again but I think it was quite an ordeal for him. He lets me do it though and only flaps once usually when I am busy with him. I made it too tight this time because when I went to check on him he was breathing hard through an open mouth OR perhaps he was in shock?? 
I have taken the bandage off and put him in the box with the towel and newspaper in my room because it's warmer inside (it is winter here but we have mild winters).
He is breathing fine now and is chilling in his box (I think he's either resting or he's in shock???? after this morning's cleaning and bandaging ordeal. His feathers are ruffled and he has lazy eyes, they open and close lazily but if I open the lid wide he gets more alert. Do you think that's shock or resting?

I just need a few basic questions answered...
Will his tail feathers grow back? 
After how long? 
Will his open wound under his belly get a scab (like we do) and then peel off and get new skin with feathers?
How much water does he need to drink? (I give him 5ml in the morning and again at night)
If its the ulna and radius that are broken must I do the figure of 8 wrap around the wing alone? or should I also wrap around the body like shown on this link here?
http://www.starlingtalk.com/fractures.htm
Shall I give him a calcium boost? Where do I get that?
Shall I keep him in the box and take him out and put him in the flower beds in my en-suite? How long of each? 

Any other tips for me? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Before _any_ of that...*you need to IMMEDIATELY get the guy/girl started on oral antibiotic. *Your dog drew blood, so his mouth/teeth/claws obviously broke skin. This will create an infection in the Dove, and unlike mammals, birds cannot 'fight off' infection by themselves; they are small and their bloodstreams very finite. A mere scratch from a claw is enough for an infection to set in. You had blood so you know this is more serious. 

You have 12 or so hours to get antibiotic started....after 48-72 hours it is too late.....the fluffed feather and tired eyes indicate an infection.

Do you have any on hand ? Either pet or human grade ? Or can you get some quickly form neighbor, family, friends ? Or is there an avian vet anywhere near you, or a vet which would prescribe ?

Penicillin, Amoxycillin, Augmentin, Ceclor, Trimeth Sulpha, Baytril/Cipro, Enroflaxin, Cephalexin, Ampicillin...anything like that ?

You can divide up a pill and give the pieces via mouth (tricky with a dove because you need to secure him and pry open the beak) or crush and mix with water and administer via plastic syringe (perhaps available at pet store ?)

You have done well in cleaning the wound and giving supportive care, but you really need to get oral meds into that Dove quickly, now. Come back with the strength (mg) of whatever you find and someone here can give you the proper dosing.

Thanks for caring.


----------



## hopedove (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi Jaye,

thanks so much for replying! I wish I had had that info sooner. The dove died last night  
He had quite a big wound under his belly and the infection had set in. I did contact the vet when it happened but I think they thought I was a bit nuts in trying to save it - they said I "can bring it in for them to have a look but they would probably just euthanize it as it would be the more humane thing to do as the bone sticking out meant a very bad break and it would never fly again making it an easy target for predators." So I thought I would rather just help him myself. Here is Africa there's a different outlook on wild animals..."only the fittest survive" and all that. It's quite commonplace for doves/pigeons to be attacked/eaten by our domestic animals! They manage to catch them  and once one returns from work in the afternoon there are just feathers to show the poor birds demise. 

If it ever happens again I'll know what to do and where to turn for advice immediately. 
I was struck by the birds fragile beauty! One day if we have a bigger property who knows - maybe I'll start a rehab for them! 

Cheers


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Next time you get prescribed some antibiotics maybe hold a few back, So not recommended I know but if it was something mild and symptons had subsided many days prior I myself would take the chance

Good job caring, Its a shame it didn't work out this time.


----------



## guev7777 (Sep 16, 2011)

thank you Jaye for you post my Dove just got bite by a Dog I gave him Penicillin. He not eating yet. But it only been 4 hours.


----------

